# Which camera arm?



## jdkelly12 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a little 6 oz. camera that I take with me hunting and I'm looking to upgrade from the arm I am currently using (Gorilla arm.) What are y'alls opinion on the best small/light weight camera arm on the market? 

I've looked at the 3rd arm mini XL, huntercam cradle and mini, ameristep, backwoods innovations, Lone Wolf, etc. Do y'all know anything about these arms or have any other arms that I should look into?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## rip18 (Mar 25, 2011)

The only arm like that that I've used has been the Gorilla arm, so I'm afraid that I'm not much help here, but on up to the top so that maybe somebody with more experience with arms can help.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 26, 2011)

I haven't used an arm, so can't really offer anything other than a bump to the top.

Hoss


----------



## jdkelly12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hoss said:


> I haven't used an arm, so can't really offer anything other than a bump to the top.
> 
> Hoss





rip18 said:


> The only arm like that that I've used has been the Gorilla arm, so I'm afraid that I'm not much help here, but on up to the top so that maybe somebody with more experience with arms can help.



Thank guys!


----------



## cntrpunchn (Apr 9, 2011)

jdkelly12 said:


> I have a little 6 oz. camera that I take with me hunting and I'm looking to upgrade from the arm I am currently using (Gorilla arm.) What are y'alls opinion on the best small/light weight camera arm on the market?
> 
> I've looked at the 3rd arm mini XL, huntercam cradle and mini, ameristep, backwoods innovations, Lone Wolf, etc. Do y'all know anything about these arms or have any other arms that I should look into?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I have the Gorrilla arm and the head is sticky. Works well for a second camera facing the hunter with little movement.
Before the jump to a Muddy Or 3rd arm, I bought the Primos arm that has a fluid head and seems to be smooth enough for around $100.The 3rd arm outback would be the next step for $150 but if you use a climber , The HunterCam Cradle HD with Manfrotto Fluid Head is the way to go,$$289+ extension,HunterCam Tree Extension Adapter (for converting the Cradle Mini and HD into a tree $70)
Just depends on how far ya want to go.
I filmed this with the Primos tree arm


----------

